# 11. NRW-Stammtisch am 19.10.18 in Bielefeld



## Lipperlandstern (1 Oktober 2018)

Der diesjährige Stammtisch findet also am 19.10.18 ab 19 Uhr im Runkelkrug statt.

Teilnehmer

1 - marlob
2 - LiLaSt
3 - rostiger Nagel
4 - hapr
5 - dingo
6 - PN/DP
7 - Heinileini
8 - Tommi
9 - Miele
10 - Sven


----------



## hapr (2 Oktober 2018)

Bin auch dabei.
Gruß, Harald.


----------



## dingo (2 Oktober 2018)

Melde mich auch an, bin am 19.10. dabei!
MfG


----------



## PN/DP (2 Oktober 2018)

So, Hotel Brenner ist gebucht, ich werde auch kommen.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (2 Oktober 2018)

Ich komme auch!

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Tommi (3 Oktober 2018)

Da will ich nicht fehlen! 

Ein Mod bitte den Beitrag oben festpinnen, danke. :s12:


----------



## Miele (3 Oktober 2018)

Moin, 

wäre auch dabei wenn ich mich nicht zu spät melde.

Gruß Miele


----------



## Heinileini (3 Oktober 2018)

. . . da fehlten nur noch zwei . . .
. . . Zusagen von denen, die für den 19. Okt. gestimmt hatten . . .

Das sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, Axel!!!
Wenn Sven kommt und sich Miele als so zuverlässig erweist, wie man immer hört 

PS:
Bei der Farbwahl hattest Du an rosiger Nagel gedacht?

PPS: wie ich sehe, hat es schon geholfen, dass ich gerade so intensiv an Miele gedacht habe . . . hoffentlich klappt's auch bei Sven!?


----------



## PN/DP (3 Oktober 2018)

Miele schrieb:


> wäre auch dabei wenn ich mich nicht zu spät melde.


Hallo Miele,

natürlich kannst Du dabei sein. Es ist nicht erforderlich sich vorher anzumelden, wäre aber schön, damit Axel den Tisch groß genug reserviert. Auch wer am 19.10. spontan erscheint ist herzlich willkommen. Man kann auch später kommen - wir sind meistens solange da bis keine Bedienung mehr da ist  Wir erwarten sowieso oft späte Teilnehmer - so wie Helmut, ob er denn wirklich kommt? 

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Oktober 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> PS:
> Bei der Farbwahl hattest Du an rosiger Nagel gedacht?



Die Farbwahl verstehe ich auch nicht, vielleicht möchte er zum Ausdruck bringen das ich ein 
Vertrag mit der Telekom habe?!



PN/DP schrieb:


> Wir erwarten sowieso oft späte Teilnehmer - so wie Helmut, ob er denn wirklich kommt?



Lasst euch überraschen, letztes jahr war ich schon fast auf dem Weg, bis meine Frau ...
Ach ihr kennt doch die Geschichte mit dem Pantoffel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Oktober 2018)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Farbwahl verstehe ich auch nicht[.......... ]   bis meine Frau ...
> Ach ihr kennt doch die Geschichte mit dem Pantoffel




Farbauswahl jetzt klar geworden ?


----------



## Heinileini (4 Oktober 2018)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Farbauswahl jetzt klar geworden ?


. . . nein . . . nicht wirklich . . .

Aber, ich denke, dass der Pantoffel den rostigen Nagel diesmal nicht unvorbereitet trifft und letzterer sich als "PantoffelHeld" erweisen und zum Runkelkrug kommen kann.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (5 Oktober 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> . . . hoffentlich klappt's auch bei Sven!?


Zumindest ist der Termin schon in meinem Kalender eingetragen. ;-)
Habe auf jeden Fall vor zu kommen @Axel: Kannst mich ruhig mit einplanen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Oktober 2018)

Ich habe jetzt für 10 Leute reserviert. Sollte noch jemand unangemeldet kommen muss er (oder sie) bei Helmut auf dem Schoss sitzen.


----------



## Tommi (14 Oktober 2018)

Es gibt Schöneres, aber auch Schlechteres im Leben...


----------



## PN/DP (19 Oktober 2018)

^^ mal hochschieb zur Erinnerung für vielleicht noch Unentschlossene. Also bis heute abend beim Stammtisch :sm24:


----------



## marlob (19 Oktober 2018)

Wer ist denn alles im Brenner Hotel? Dann können wir heute Abend zusammen mit Taxi fahren.


----------



## PN/DP (19 Oktober 2018)

Ich, werde ca. 15:30 ankommen


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (19 Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde zwischen 18:30 Uhr und 19:00 beim Runkelkrug sein.
Freue mich auf bekannte und neue Gesichter.

Bis heute Abend...

Cheers...


----------



## marlob (19 Oktober 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich, werde ca. 15:30 ankommen


Ich melde mich bei dir sobald ich da bin


----------



## quattro (19 Oktober 2018)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass und gut Schluck :sm24:

MfG Jan


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Oktober 2018)

Liebe Kollegen,
bei mir das heute schon wieder nichts, leider ...

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß. 

Gruß RN


----------



## Miele (19 Oktober 2018)

Moin also ich bin jetzt da wie erkennt man unseren Tisch denn ?  

Gruß Miele


----------



## Tommi (19 Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

der Stammtisch war wie immer sehr schön.
Miele, danke daß Du den Altersschnitt auf ein erträgliches Maß
gedrückt hast.

Bis nächstes Jahr, wo auch immer...


----------



## Blockmove (20 Oktober 2018)

Also wenn hier schon "Productplacement" betrieben wird, dann doch bitte einen PFC200 in den Vordergrund stellen


----------



## Tommi (20 Oktober 2018)

Dieter, das siehts Du falsch. Der gestrige Abend war ein Workshop zum Thema:

"Kennzeichnung und Handhabung von metrischen Gliedermaßstäben aus Holz"

Z.B. haben wir gelernt, daß man mit einem Gliedermaßstab auch Winkel messen kann,
zumindest mit diesem...


----------



## hapr (20 Oktober 2018)

Auch ich bedanke mich für den netten Abend. Hat wieder ordentlich Spaß gemacht. Bis zum nächsten Mal. Gruß, Harald. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Miele (20 Oktober 2018)

Dann schließe ich mich dem mal an, kurz und knapp: "ein sehr gelungener Abend". 

Gruß Miele und bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Oktober 2018)

Tommi schrieb:


> Dieter, das siehts Du falsch. Der gestrige Abend war ein Workshop zum Thema:
> 
> "Kennzeichnung und Handhabung von metrischen Gliedermaßstäben aus Holz"
> 
> ...



Jetzt ist mir klar warum Wago solche Zuwachsraten im Bereich Buliding hat 
@Wago Support
Falls ihr mitlest: So ein Meterstab muss in jedes Starterkit!


----------



## Heinileini (21 Oktober 2018)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Wago Support
> Falls ihr mitlest: So ein Meterstab muss in jedes Starterkit!


Und das StarterKitPaket bitte mit KnotenSeil verschnüren!
Das hat schon Henry Ford so gemacht. Das VerpackungsMaterial der Zulieferer wurde bei Ford am Fliessband nur noch zum T-Modell zusammengeschraubt.

PS:


Tommi schrieb:


> Kennzeichnung und Handhabung von metrischen Gliedermaßstäben aus *Holz*



Man spricht zwar auch von SchätzHolz, aber - ich fürchte - irgendjemand hat bei der MaterialPrüfung geschlampt.​


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (22 Oktober 2018)

An dieser Stelle auch von mir ein herzliches Danke für den netten Abend.

Nächstes Jahr ist wieder fest eingeplant.


----------



## Tommi (30 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte meinen 2000ten Beitrag dazu nutzen, an die beiden tollen Stammtische in Sassnitz
und in Bielefeld im Jahr 2018 zu erinnern.
Das waren schöne Begegnungen und Erlebnisse.

Wir seh'n uns...


----------



## PN/DP (30 November 2018)

Hallo Tommi! Herzliche Glückwünsche zur 2k

Harald


----------



## hapr (30 November 2018)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte meinen 2000ten Beitrag dazu nutzen, an die beiden tollen Stammtische in Sassnitz
> und in Bielefeld im Jahr 2018 zu erinnern.
> ...


Das kann ich nur bestätigen. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heinileini (3 Dezember 2018)

Tommi schrieb:


> ich möchte meinen 2000ten Beitrag dazu nutzen, an die beiden tollen Stammtische in Sassnitz
> und in Bielefeld im Jahr 2018 zu erinnern.


Das finde ich sehr lieb von Dir, Tommi! Congratulations!
Habe diesen Beitrag ein paar Tage hinausgezögert, um jetzt meinen 1023. bzw. (1K-1)-ten dafür "opfern" zu können.

Gruss, Heinileini

PS:
So hatte ich mir immer (vergeblich) meine Zeugnisse gewünscht: bestehend nur aus Einsen ​


----------

